# Any jewelry makers here?



## Otter (Jan 15, 2008)

What's a good source for lobster clasps? I just need the clasps, not any rings and would like some in both copper and silver. I don't need them to be any particular grade of metal, as it doesn't need to match anything. But I do need them to be sturdy as they will be opened and closed a lot.
I'd also like to avoid any Made in China stuff, which is all I can find locally.

Thanks all!


----------



## patience (Dec 29, 2005)

I don't know about your luck with finding things made outside China, but I buy from Fire mountain. They have a huge assortment of everything for jewelry making. http://www.firemountaingems.com/search.asp?skw=lobster+clasp


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

Another fan of Fire Mountain here...


----------



## Prickle (May 9, 2009)

Artbeads.com - free shipping

http://search.artbeads.com/?color=C...lasp&u1=q&u2=color&view=&x=7&y=11&facet=color


----------



## Otter (Jan 15, 2008)

Thank you guys!


----------



## catinhat (Aug 26, 2010)

I like Fire Mountain...Rio Grande too, though I think Rio Grande is mostly tools and such.


----------



## bee (May 12, 2002)

another vote for Firemountain..but a word of caution. With their "all assortable pricing" , you will find all kinds of beads and findings you just can't live without..sorta like potatochips....very hard to stop. And it doesn't help when you get on their e-mail list and they keep sending you sale information......


----------



## bee (May 12, 2002)

Forgot..Riogrande used to have one catalog for stones and findings(combined) and one for tools. Good company.


----------

